# Solitaire for Win 8



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Does anyone know of a solitaire suite for Win 8 that will run under the desktop side instead of the metro side? I don't want the metro apps, but a regular program (for lack of a better term) that will run from the desktop. 
I have my computer set up just like I like it and don't have to visit metro except for the Kindle reader--and I have that pinned to the start menu, so it's easy to access. 
I miss my solitaire, spyder, and free cell games.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

Don't know where you can get the solitaire, but if you like pacman, check out http://www.webpacman.com/ Boy, I sure wasted a lot of quarters on this game years ago!


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

CNET has this classic windows style free solitaire download that is desktop 8 compatible

[ame]http://download.cnet.com/Classic-Solitaire-Free-for-Windows-8/3000-2647_4-75893086.html[/ame]


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Shrek said:


> CNET has this classic windows style free solitaire download that is desktop 8 compatible
> 
> http://download.cnet.com/Classic-Solitaire-Free-for-Windows-8/3000-2647_4-75893086.html


Oh Thank You Thank You.
I have been wanting free card games for my Mac and That site has a Bunch of things free for Macs. Thanks again.


----------



## Alice Kramden (Mar 26, 2008)

I downloaded this: 123 Free Solitaire by TreeCard Games found on CNet. I can't get it to make a hot link.

and I cannot figure out how to play any of them!!! I guess I am stupid. Someone PLEASE tell me how to move these cards around and play these games! The instructions are no help, I read and try, but I Don't Get It.

I downloaded several things to play when my IP is down, which is a lot of the time. The other games, Shisen and Mahjong I can play til the cows come home. Free cell and solitaire, golf and tri-peaks, I can play. 

WHAT am I not understanding about these card games????? 
HELP!:ashamed:


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Thanks, Shrek. I'll download it later onto the Win8 machine.

Alice, usually, you click on a card, then click on where you want it to go. Or you can click and hold on a card and drag it where you want it to go. Double-clicking on a card will move it to the to Aces stack. The operative word is "usually". If your computer is a touchscreen, then use your finger instead of the mouse and drag the card where you want it to go.


----------

